# Evan Graham 2 Day SmartWorks Seminar in MN



## Tuck (Jun 14, 2007)

Four Points Retriever Club is hosting Evan Graham for a 2 day Full System SmartWorks Seminar.

When- April 16-17
Where- TNT Vermillion River Kennels (Hastings)

Registration Fees:
Observer - $75
Participant/Handler - $150

**Limited participant/handler spots available**
Lunches and beverages will be provided both days

What is included in a SmartWork Full System Seminar?

General Overview:
Friday

Introductions
Announcement of day's events. 
• 1. Brief overview of training principles, and a short explanation of what distinguishes the SmartWork system from any other. 
• 2. Discussion of Stickman Drills: Explanation and Q&A. Included in this segment will be an explanation of why it is so important to use white in the training of gundogs and hunt test dogs. 
• 3. Demonstrations of Force Fetch procedures: Ear Pinch, CC to Fetch, Walking Fetch, Force to Pile, and Water Force. Explanation of pressure conditioning. 
• 4. Force to Pile and Water Force. 
Lunch Break 
• 5. Q&A regarding Forcing procedures. (appox. 15 min.) 
• 6. Discussion of Tee work, and demonstration of Double T. 
• 7. Definitive Casting Drills 
• 8. Discussion of Four-Phase drill, then Blind Drills, including Poison Bird. 
• 9. Cast Into Water drill (time permitting).
Saturday

Announcement of day's events.. 
• 1. Puppy marks and the use of Stickmen, plus Walking Marks drills ("Walkers"). 
• 2. Marking for dogs in Basics: Stickman drills. 
• 3. Marking for dogs in Early Transition: Stickman Drills, Delayed Double procedure, Blind Drills.

Lunch Break 
• 4. Retired Gun Stickman drill. Involvement of as many member dogs as possible. At conclusion of this drill: Discussion of Retired vs. Hidden Guns.
• 5. Wide Spread Triple Marks: adapted to be run constructively for all levels except puppy.

Due to time constraints, I feel it's important to present as much fresh information to the group as possible. It is my desire to provide components of the SmartWork system that make it unique, while giving attending members of the group something of value to take home and use that they did not have in their tool kit before.

For registration information or questions, you can either email me at:

[email protected] or visit our website at http://www.fourpointsrc.org/index.html


----------

